# Those Poor Calvinists...how mean!



## fredtgreco (Dec 14, 2004)

My favorite blogger strikes again:

Why I am Thankful for My Arminian Brothers

[Edited on 12/14/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 14, 2004)

We need a new smilie that shows a frazzled face - like a post modern smilie. I would have used it here.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 14, 2004)

Matt,
You have a u2u


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 14, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how naive some folks can be regarding the implications of their loose thinking. Unfortunately, I believe this guy is serious.

Say Fred, who is this guy?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> It never ceases to amaze me how naive some folks can be regarding the implications of their loose thinking. Unfortunately, I believe this guy is serious.
> 
> Say Fred, who is this guy?



Professor at Montreat College (a PCUSA school).

This is a good blog that comments on these sorts of things:
http://www.semper-reformanda.org/journal/archives/000024.html

Please don't confuse it with Scott Bushey's semperreformanda! It looks like Scott got to the domain name first, and then this guy had to go with a modified version!

[Edited on 12/14/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 14, 2004)

That was one minute of my life that I will never get back. With friends like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 14, 2004)

James White dealt with Paul Owen earlier this year on his blog and AOmin


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think all those guys at RefCat belong in the PCUSA. They really don't care what you believe.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 14, 2004)

That was one of the gayer blog posts I have read


----------



## edwardian289 (Dec 14, 2004)

"Arminian brothers and sisters often come closer to the truth than we do. "

Then what makes him stay a so-called "Calvinist"?


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 14, 2004)

"Paul Owen" (or whatever this demon calls himself) needs to be silenced and punished according to God's Word.


----------



## openairboy (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> "Paul Owen" (or whatever this demon calls himself) needs to be silenced and punished according to God's Word.




Okey dokey, the fact that you broke off "gayer blog posts" was absolutely hysterical, but this one is just a wee little bit creepy. Maybe I've seen one too many murder mysteries, but "needs to be silenced" suggests medicine may be needed.

openairboy


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 14, 2004)

@ 'needs to be silenced'

*picks up a rock and hands and extra one to confederatetheocrat*


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> ...



Here's a scary thought: I am in complete agreement with Keith on this post! Including the hysterical part! 

Maybe Reformed Catholics are doing their job -- bringing together Christians!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 15, 2004)

I enjoy Mark's responses. Reminds me of Luther and Erasmus.


----------



## openairboy (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here's a scary thought: I am in complete agreement with Keith on this post! Including the hysterical part!
> 
> Maybe Reformed Catholics are doing their job -- bringing together Christians!




[clearing the throat a couple of times] That's called a "good thought", Fred!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...





Just tweaking ya a bit Keith!

Seriously, one of the things that I like about this board is the opportunities it gives for a wide variety of issues. On some, people agree, on others the same disagree. So we have a situation here where Keith and I disagreed frequently on some issues a few months ago, and now we have agreed frequently. That is indeed a good thought!


----------



## openairboy (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> Just tweaking ya a bit Keith!
> ...



Names will not be mentioned to protect the innocent, but a friend of mine (that you examined, I believe) said to me when I was graduating from Covenant Seminary, "Here is Fred Greco's number. Call him, because I think you guys would have a lot in common." I was too busy being openairboy, so I wasn't looking for a "church" position, so the call was never made. Ironically, two years later we are interacting via puritanboard. And there are still Arminians!!!!!

Hopefully in the weeks and months to come, as you grow and mature, we will come to more agreement.:bigsmile::bigsmile:

openairboy

P.S. When I visit my parents in Ohio I often attend Carl Bogue's church, although I don't always show my hand at church.

[Edited on 16-12-2004 by openairboy]

[Edited on 16-12-2004 by openairboy]


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't mean to scare anyone. But that site supports Universal Atonement, praises Arminians, and all in the name of Calvinism! What is Andrew Sandlin doing on there!!

(*Oh, that's right, I forgot, he sold out on Reconstructionism. Silly me*)


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> I didn't mean to scare anyone. But that site supports Universal Atonement, praises Arminians, and all in the name of Calvinism! What is Andrew Sandlin doing on there!!
> 
> (*Oh, that's right, I forgot, he sold out on Reconstructionism. Silly me*)



Actually, he did not sell out on Reconstructionism. He sold out on Reformed theology and the gospel. He is one of the most dangerous "Reformed" teachers around currently.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> "Paul Owen" (or whatever this demon calls himself) needs to be silenced and punished according to God's Word.





Westminster Confession of Faith, Chap. XX:




> IV. And because the powers which God has ordained, and the liberty which Christ has purchased are not intended by God to destroy, but mutually to uphold and preserve one another, they who, upon pretence of Christian liberty, shall oppose any lawful power, or the lawful exercise of it, whether it be civil or ecclesiastical, resist the ordinance of God. *And, for their publishing of such opinions, or maintaining of such practices, as are contrary to the light of nature, or to the known principles of Christianity (whether concerning faith, worship, or conversation), or to the power of godliness; or, such erroneous opinions or practices, as either in their own nature, or in the manner of publishing or maintaining them, are destructive to the external peace and order which Christ has established in the Church, they may lawfully be called to account, and proceeded against, by the censures of the Church. and by the power of the civil magistrate.*


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> ...



I agree.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> ...



I love it when my posts are in line with orthodoxy.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 30, 2004)

2 Timothy 2:24-25, And a servant of the Lord must not quarrel but be gentle to all, able to teach, patient, in humility correcting those who are in opposition, if God perhaps will grant them repentance, so that they may know the truth, ... NKJV


----------

